# Union Force or Forum Republic bindings?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They both sit about the same as far as which I would recommend. I find Forces to be just mediocre and though the Republics performed average or just a little better, they were heavy. I really liked the toe strap on the Forum's, so I guess those.

Have you looked at Flux TT30's, Flow M9's, Raiden Zero's, or K2 Uprises?


----------



## shatterproof (Sep 13, 2011)

I looked at all of those bindings you posted and they are not available in my country (Slovenia). The only bindings I co uld find here were Flow M9's but they are ridiculously overpriced (330$) and go over my budget.

Does the weight of Republics affect their performance much? The main thing that I liked on Forces was their feather weight.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Not union. Seein as you have forum there, do you have Burton as an option as well dude?


----------



## shatterproof (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes I've got Burton Mission (2011 model) as an option too ... Is it good?

EDIT: After some research, I'm definitely not getting Missions.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

With limited options like that, my experience would put me in Republics. You'll get used to the extra weight. 


And by extra weight, I mean like maybe 3-4 ounces per binding. Enough to notice, but it isn't like crazy


----------



## shatterproof (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok thanks for your replies 
I just ordered a pair of Republics and can't wait to try them


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

I would go Force between the two. I like Forum boards and boots, but their bindings are kinda eh to me. They made ok bindings, they just don't wow me. I much prefer the feel of the Force. The highback on the Republics felt a little awkward to me and their straps were not as supportive as I prefer. That said, I haven't ridden a Republic since before they added the Good Vibes baseplate. Maybe that'd be a gamechanger. Unless you've ridden a lot and have a sense of your preferences, I think you'd be a happy with either cohice though.

Personally my favorite current binding in that price point / class is the Rome 390 / 390 boss. I wasn't a huge 390 fan a few years back, but I really like the feel of the new Vrod baseplates.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

kimchijajonshim said:


> I would go Force between the two. I like Forum boards and boots, but their bindings are kinda eh to me. They made ok bindings, they just don't wow me. I much prefer the feel of the Force. The highback on the Republics felt a little awkward to me and their straps were not as supportive as I prefer. That said, I haven't ridden a Republic since before they added the Good Vibes baseplate. Maybe that'd be a gamechanger. Unless you've ridden a lot and have a sense of your preferences, I think you'd be a happy with either cohice though.
> 
> Personally my favorite current binding in that price point / class is the Rome 390 / 390 boss. I wasn't a huge 390 fan a few years back, but I really like the feel of the new Vrod baseplates.


It's a completely different bindings since before good vibes.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Nivek said:


> It's a completely different bindings since before good vibes.


In what sense do you mean? Do you mean the entire binding was overhauled or that the good vibes is a gamechanger? They redesigned the binding in for the 09/10 year, the year before they went to Good Vibes. I think taller highback and the living hinge FLAD. Looking at them in photos, they certainly look like the same binding outside of good vibes. Although I suppose baseplate feel would be very different even if highback and heelcup are basically the same.


----------

